# Bob Sikes Tonight Anyone



## SpanMack (May 2, 2013)

Anyone think sikes will be an alright night to fish. I'm thinking bout heading out tonight to PCB side . Today has been beautiful if I go prolly head out around 9pm an stay till about morningish . Well see $panMack(eralKiller)


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I live in Milton too. Was probably going out there tonight myself. Plan on trying the GB side as well. If I go I'll be most likely going close down toward the end. Haven't been on that side in a while and hope something decent is biting! I'm old so I use the not so productive lazy man method of just tossing the bait out there and waiting. I'm the old white guy with a red cooler and a white top. Probably the only one there with a chair but rarely sitting in it. I'll probably get there around 9-10pm and stay until I'm exhausted. I'm mind my own business but feel free to say hello. Name is Marty.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Oopps! Meant to say beach side!


----------



## fractionsofzero (Jul 9, 2013)

*how did it go?*

I'm thinking about going out tonight. How was last night? Was anything biting?


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

PCB means Panama City Beach doesn't it? I didn't know Bob Sykes Bridge was that long! lol. Enjoy your fishing. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## SpanMack (May 2, 2013)

I got there around 11pm last night . First thing i caught was a hardhead . There were shcools of reds playing for while maybe an hour or so but wasnt paying no mind to any bait around . The ladyfish wer out all night didnt catch any of them.From about 2am to 5 its was slow . People across from me were were cating ground mullet(southern kingfish) .They pulled up a small spade fish about hamburger bun size. Iwas down where the white X is spray painted,dindt have much luck so i moved down towards the beginning...BOOM Caught a ground mullet and a white trout 15 inches long that was around5:30. I met pff'er smarty hes a cool cat..friendly he had a good report from the end of the pier. Sunlight hit its beautiful soi started pack up but stayed till 7:30 to try and catch some ly's(they were millions of them)with my sabiki rig no luck but i did catch 2 fish with it that i need help with fish I.D. Well thats it wish i coulda grabbed some spanish. Bait i was using was dead shrimp,squid(nothing touched it),and for spanish cigs. SpanMack(eralKiller) 2 pics coming up soon


----------



## SpanMack (May 2, 2013)

*Fish I.D.*

Pics


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

The one on the bottom is the good'ol Crazyfish aka Atlantic Bumper *(*Chloroscombrus chrysurus).
I know the other but the name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

*Fish I.D*

I say the one on top is a baby jack crevalle and the bottom is a moon fish.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Top may well be a juvenile Jack, but at that size they normally have some vertical stripes/bars on the body.
Example








But the bottom is not a Moonfish, it is a Crazyfish.

Moonfish


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

ChileRelleno said:


> Top may well be a juvenile Jack, but at that size they normally have some vertical stripes/bars on the body.
> Example
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Here is our crazy fish not even close. I have called the one in the original picture moonfish around here. Tarpon lov'em*


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

What you show there is what I know as a LeatherJack.
Completely different body shape from the fish pictured, i.e. the Atlantic Bumper aka Crazyfish.
Please take note of the *black spot at the base of the caudal fin*, the deep keel of the body and coloration
Please admit, at least to yourself, that you are mistaken.

http://floridasportfishing.com/magazine/species/bait/blog
Atlantic Bumper / Crazyfish








LeatherJack / Crazyfish








Moonfish
I won't even bother to picture it again, because it isn't even close.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL, You win Chile, I have only fished hear for 25yrs, I am no marine biologist. I have always called leatherjackets crazy fish, the rounder version I have always called a moonfish, the small ones are a pain in the cast net.
You may be interested as well in the alewives discussions, we call our scaled sardines alewives and it really bothers some.


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/please-id-120848/ Go pound this thread.... And I will continue to call them moonies!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

flukedaddy said:


> LOL, You win Chile, I have only fished hear for 25yrs, I am no marine biologist. I have always called leatherjackets crazy fish, the rounder version I have always called a moonfish, the small ones are a pain in the cast net.
> You may be interested as well in the alewives discussions, we call our scaled sardines alewives and it really bothers some.
> 
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/please-id-120848/ Go pound this thread


People can call them whatever they want call them, but that doesn't change what they actually are.
No thanks, been through that discussion before. 

Another interesting one was the differences between the three distinct species jointly referred to as Ground Mullet, Northern, Southern & Gulf Kingfish.
Had one guy that swore they were all the same, all called Whiting.
He had grown up calling them all the same, and that was that, everyone else was wrong.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I just wanted to provide the OP, with an actual ID of the species.
Not what it might be known as to various locals, Crazyfish, MoonFish, Moonie or etc.
Personally I've never heard of either referred to as Moonfish or Moonies.
Except the one I pictured, which is a common catch on the Gulf.

I know that both the Bumper & Leatherjack are often referred to as Crazyfish, cause getting stuck by the two spines in front of the anal fin will drive you crazy. The Leatherjack moreso than the bumper, very painful.


----------



## SpanMack (May 2, 2013)

I was thinking the one on top was a jack as well but I don't know they were thrown back (someone told me it was a hardtail dontknow what that is either)thanks for the info on the fish (lol)very entertaining and helpful .. Any thing I can use them for next time I catch for bait?? -SpanMack


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

The Jack, if that is what it is, would be good whole or cut for shark bait or cut bottom fishing. 
The Bumper/Crazyfish is great for a few species as live bait, though most people I know snub them for better baits and I would guess that it would be better than nothing for cut bait. 
I'd much rather have an Scaled sardine, Spanish sardine, Cigar minnow, Menhaden, Finger mullet, small Pinfish, small Croaker or live shrimp for live bait off a pier when targeting larger species of game fish.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Top is a Jack Crevalle. The black spot on the rear of the gill plate is the telltale sign.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

I'll be out tonight on the beach side if anyone wants to hang out and fish.
White tshirt, yellow cooler, should be there after six.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Loruna said:


> I'll be out tonight on the beach side if anyone wants to hang out and fish.
> White tshirt, yellow cooler, should be there after six.


Anything biting out there yet?


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

A few sea trout on shrimp, didn't stay out long, only a few hours.
Probably will be out there again tonight on the GB side.


----------

